# Worrying About the Trip



## akjimny (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking off tomorrow on the trek North to Alaska.  Going up to Pennsylvania to visit an old Army buddy, then over to Shelby, Montana, do a column right and head up into Canada.

What has me worried is we have to drive right thru Fargo, ND on Interstate 94.  I've been trying to check road conditions thru there in the Internet, but haven't been real successful.  We should be in Fargo around 20 April.

Any advice / information anyone could provide will be highly appreciated.


----------



## LEN (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

OK here ya go, can check it day by day. ND one at each end of the state warnings, Fargo green but truck stop flooded, west end broken pavement to watch for.

http://www.dot.nd.gov/travel-info/

Here is MN, looks like I would stay over on the I29 to get to Fargo I94 has all kinds of crap going on.

http://hb.511mn.org/main.jsf

LEN


----------



## vanole (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

AKJ,

Don't forget 511 on your cell you can get travel/route info their also.

Jeff

Go Navy
Fly Navy


----------



## akjimny (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

Thanks, guys.  Those are some neat web sites, Len.  I feel better now - plus the situation should change in the next five days.


----------



## try2findus (Apr 14, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

Safe travels!!  

Wish we were bringing up the rear.    Maybe one day!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

That is pretty early to head into the north country. Be sure to allow time to stop and sit out any snow storms that may come through.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 20, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

Well here we are in Jamestown, ND in a campground with electricity and wi-fi but no water or sewer.  Might have something to do with all the snow on the ground.  I didn't take Kirk's advice and so we had snow, rain, sleet and hail all thru Illinois and Wisconsin.  My big worry about the flooding in Fargo was all for naught.  Everything was fine there.  One more night in the US of A and then it's into Canada.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

GOOD LUCK and stay safe


----------



## try2findus (Apr 21, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

Hope you are enjoying the trip so far!!  Post when you can and let us all know how much fun you are having.  

We know you are looking forward to seeing the family.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 21, 2011)

Re: Worrying About the Trip

We are now in Glasgow, Montana, having survived US 85.  I never would have come that way if I had known about all the oil field work going on.  The oil field traffic drags a bunch of red mud onto the pavement and now my motorhome looks like it's already been on the ALCAN.  Needs a serious bath.  But on the plus side, the rain, sleet and snow seem to have stopped for the time being.  Hopefully pleasant weather form here on out to Anchorage.


----------

